# Auctions next year



## ed4copies (Mar 2, 2012)

It has been suggested that the auctions should be shorter, I'd like to know what everyone thinks on this.

My intention is to attempt to let everyone SEE that an auction is happening.  So, I have kept them visible longer.  BUT, it would be easier to make them shorter-- IF we could rely on the auctions being a "mark your calendar" event where those who want to watch or bid WILL remember Where and When the auction takes place.

So, please answer the poll and feel free to make comments.

THIS WILL MAKE A DIFFERENCE IN THE WAY I HANDLE AUCTIONS NEXT YEAR---IT IS NOT JUST AN EXERCISE IN POLL-TAKING.


----------



## Monty (Mar 2, 2012)

What poll?
edit in...that wasn't there a minute ago.


----------



## Justturnin (Mar 2, 2012)

I think it would be nice to handle it like an Auction house. Have a Showing at say 5pm and the auction starts at 6pm. The auction rolls until folks stop bidding. Maybe give the last bid 5 mins and start the going going gone. W/ this some auctions can take 5 mins and some could drag out for an hour but once the bidding stops the auction should end. That way folks are not sitting back waiting for the last few mins to bid.


wait I see the poll now.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 2, 2012)

The above two entries were made while I was constructing the poll.

So, now you can vote.

But there is merit to Chris (Justturnin) ideas as well--so feel free to comment on that option.


----------



## D.Oliver (Mar 2, 2012)

If you make the auctions shorter, Ed, you're going to have to work that much harder to get all that enertainment crammed into the smaller time slot.  Great job this year!

This piece of comedic gold still has me laughing: http://www.penturners.org/forum/1367380-post16.html


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 2, 2012)

I think they should be a minimum of 24 hours, too allow people all over the world to see and bid if they wish.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 2, 2012)

These are indeed fun to watch and fun to participate in.  I voted for 2-3 hours, but it depends.  If there are more than a few auctions, this could work.  If only a few, then perhaps more time is needed.  I really like the idea of a schedule and viewing ahead of time. 

May even want to throw in a silent auction or 2 just for test purposes.  Those could last longer - maybe up to a week and you wouldn't have to worry about being online at the last minute.


----------



## bubbatww (Mar 2, 2012)

There are lots of people that cant get on for a couple hour period because of time zones and such. To get the most out of it I think 24hourish.


----------



## tjseagrove (Mar 2, 2012)

What about using chat software on the site that we can connect to and bid there.?  Is there any auction style plugins for websites that could be used?

Tom


----------



## THarvey (Mar 2, 2012)

I think 1-2 days, where everyone has a chance to see it.

I would rather see only one auction at a time.  Maybe, start an auction as one closes.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 2, 2012)

I would like the ability to place a bid max so I don't have to worry about missing a time... strolling through IKEA bidding on huanghuali is dangerous.  If I could see a preview and send a bid to the auctioneer for $X would simplify things... definitely less entertaining, tho'! this would also allow our non-US bidders to go to bed!

I do like the going, going, gone format...sniping is at least reduced and the site gets the max $$ for each auction.


----------



## Haynie (Mar 2, 2012)

As an international site you have to consider the international bidders.  An auction house idea will not work on the internet.  Too many people spread all over the place.  This is not the Barrett Jackson auto auction so I would hazzard a guess that most folks on the site have to work.  and maybe when the auction is going folks in other countries are working.

I liked how things were handled this year but I don't remember any ferriners biddin.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 2, 2012)

THarvey said:


> I think 1-2 days, where everyone has a chance to see it.
> 
> I would rather see only one auction at a time.  Maybe, start an auction as one closes.



When an auction is in it's last 90 minutes, I feel I have to be "on-line".  So, if I am running more than one at a time, I can move from thread to thread, as can the bidders--to keep the "action" going.

I WILL try to AVOID having the same product in two auctions at the same time---the Huanghuali debacle (MY FAULT) has convinced me that was a VERY BAD idea!!!
(But the guys involved were magnificent, they worked it out between themselves and all is well!!!---It STILL SHOULD NOT HAVE HAPPENED!!)

I AM open to all suggestions---this is just to give you some perspective on why the auctions have been run, as they have.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 2, 2012)

2-3 hours (say 7-10 PM EST).

BUT!! Give at least a weeks notices of an auction (or have in on a calendar as has been mentioned elsewhere).

AK


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 2, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> 2-3 hours (say 7-10 PM EST).
> 
> BUT!! Give at least a weeks notices of an auction (or have in on a calendar as has been mentioned elsewhere).
> 
> AK



Would this mean we don't allow new items to be donated for auction once the month has begun?


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Mar 2, 2012)

ed4copies said:


> Andrew_K99 said:
> 
> 
> > 2-3 hours (say 7-10 PM EST).
> ...


Knowing this happens, which is great! I would just throw in 'bonus auctions' or 'surprise auctions' to keep everyone on their toes. The primary auctions should be known ahead of time if possible.

Only reason I say this, is I know the majority of members aren't like you and I that are here daily. So lots of people might miss it. If you look at the acutions and who bid 90% of the bidders are 'regulars' ... maybe because others didn't see it?

I shold have qualified that I said 2-3 hours because the auctions that ran longer seemed to start quick (first couple of hours) then die right off until the final hour or so.  The actual time people were bidding was minimal.

AK


----------



## firewhatfire (Mar 2, 2012)

I said 24 hours because I sleep sometimes, and so do the members in Australia.  It may not be the same time.  WHy should we make them get up a 3 a.m. to bid on something.  I sure dont want to getin the middle of when i should be asleep to vote on a 1 hour auction.  I would never get back to sleep.

Phil(the guy who needs all the beauty rest he can get)


----------



## ericw95 (Mar 4, 2012)

I think it would be nice if when the bash starts all auctions are listed with their date/time, the item for auction, and picture possibly.


----------



## EBorraga (Mar 4, 2012)

100.00 Sorry, thought we were bidding again:biggrin:​ 
It doesn't matter much to me. The only thing i'd like to see is a schedule, just like the one this time, so I can prepare myself for the craziness.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 4, 2012)

It appears that Jon 'GoodTurns' has a good idea.  It would keep the auctions active, give everyone a chance to get in on the bidding and not require someone on the other side of the world from having to loose sleep just to bid on something.  If one auction is lagging while another is still booming, the slow one can be called and sold.  Putting a fixed time limit on any one auction will tend to drag out a dead horse.  When the biding stops, it is time to sell.  With Jon's idea, the chance is equal for everyone.  Thanks for the chance to post ideas.
Charles


----------



## Smitty37 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Give everyone a shot*

I think if I lived 6 or 8 time zones away I'd still want a chance to bid. Right now as I write this it is 7:45 pm Sunday March 4th here it is 7:45 am Monday March 5th in Hong Kong and other parts of the far east its 1:45 am Monday March 5th in Paris/Berlin/Rome 12:45 am in London.  It seems to me that we want to give those folks a chance to bid.  

I think to maximize the return to the IAP you need to leave the auctions open long enough for people to find them.


----------



## Crashmph (Mar 4, 2012)

I think it would be good to know that is up for auction in advance by a few days at least.  Maybe there was, and I missed it.


----------

